# Pound Cake



## snappy (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm looking for a pound cake recipe where the cake has a thick crunchy crust. I can find lots of recipes but none that say that it has a crunchy crust.


----------



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

This one does make a thick crunchy crust. I make it in my old Bunt pan but I always put a cookie sheet under it, sometime but not always it will overflow just a bit. 

I look forward to the times that it overflows; the spills make this crunchy cake type cookie that I just love and since I made the cake the crunchies are all mine! Yes, I know I'm a weirdo.

I use all vanilla extract in mine; I've never been a fan of almond extract. 

The instructions are different but trust me; this is the best pound cake I have ever had. Hope this is what you're looking for.
Betty


Judie's "Big" Pound Cake
Posted by: COOKnQT 

3 c. sugar 
3 c. flour 
6 eggs 
2 sticks butter (softened) 
1/2 c. shortening 
1 c. milk 
1 tsp. vanilla (or omit almond extract and increase vanilla to 1 tablespoon)
1 tsp. almond extract 
3 tsp. baking powder 

Place all ingredients in a LARGE bowl ..... 
Beat 5 minutes on high speed 
Pour batter into large tube or bunt pan (WELL greased) (OR 1/2 sheet pan)

Bake 350 for 45 minutes - 1 hour (until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean) 

Allow to cool in pan until luke warm. Once removed from the pan, I let it sit on a wire rack and cover the whole thing with a heavy towel, till the next day ... This allows the "crunch" to form. If you flip it onto a plate or serving platter right away, the part that *was* the top (open end of pan) can get soggy.
Dust with powdered sugar 

The pan I prefer to use most often (for a Bundt)is an old Nordic Ware 14 cup capacity, very big & VERY heavy. It was my Grandmothers, I don't even think they make it anymore. 

It fits perfectly in a 1/2 sheet pan. 

As far as the texture ... The best way I can describe it is "velvety" and rich. The top (open end of pan) gets the most delicious crispy little "crunch". 

The combination of vanilla & almond extracts produces a lovely, light flavor that people just "can't put their finger on" .. and usually go back for seconds and/or thirds to try to figure it out.


----------



## snappy (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for the recipe. The only pans I had were wimpy so I went on a quest Saturday for a 14 cup heavy duty pan. None could be located here in town so I went to the next town but could only find a 10 cup. Put tinfoil in the bottom of the oven to catch the over flow but was delighted that there wasn't any. I baked 2 cakes, each which turned out perfect. The pastor's wife received one and wasn't sharing yesterday morning. She's the one that is really wanting the crusty topped cake. Haven't heard any comments from her yet but my husband said this was the best I had baked in a very long time.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Nordic Ware still makes their heavy, cast aluminum bundt pan: NordicWare

My mom had one; I wonder if she still has it? Hm....


----------



## rrcos (Apr 2, 2007)

Hello

I make this often.. The mace gives it great flavor..

Pound Cake
2 cups Butter -- no susbstitute
2 cups Sugar
9 Eggs
1 tsp Vanilla
1/2 tsp Mace
1 tsp Water
4 cups Cake flour
1/2 tsp Cream of Tartar
1/2 tsp Salt
Preheat oven to 325 degrees.
All ingredients should be at room temperature.

Cream butter and sugar. Add eggs, one at a time and cream well. Add flour and the remaining ingredients and mix well. Pour batter into well greased and floured 12-cup, 10-inch Bundt Pan and bake at 325 degrees for 1 hour and 15 minutes.


----------



## snappy (Apr 26, 2007)

The pan I bought worked real well on the first two cakes so I'll probably just stick with it right now. It's a much heavier one than what I had been using.

The pastor's wife called to let me know that everybody loved the cake. She took some out to the nursing home for her mother and it was shared with some of the nurses. Now I have to bake another. Think I will try the one with mace this time.

Thanks for the recipes and the information on Nordic Ware.


----------

